# Free Wifi at TCS sites in Switzerland now taken



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

If anyone is going to ( or very near ) any of the TCS sites in Switzerland, I have a couple of unused 60-minute WiFi vouchers. Connect to the TCS site, and enter the codes. PM me your address and I'll pop them in the post. TC


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Gone


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I was there two weeks ago.
They are charging 3SW FR for 2 hours.

Dave p


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Swisscom charge 5sf a day unlimited use.


----------

